# paphiopedilum canhii seedling



## cxcanh (Mar 10, 2017)

I do hope that we'll success with this species.
Do anyone in this forum try it? and how the result?
Do anyone want to try it? let me know ASAP so I might send for you to try.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2017)

I wont ask........


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2017)

Awsome, my brother!!! I do hope you succeed, I beleive you are trying to save the species by propogating


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2017)

I am interested. There is a business, Troy Meyers, that specializes in propogating species, and is free.If your Private Message box was not full, I would contact you.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 10, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I am interested. There is a business, Troy Meyers, that specializes in propogating species, and is free.If your Private Message box was not full, I would contact you.




Let me clean my in box


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah, I was going to suggest contacting Troy Meyers as well. I assume there could be some legal issues with sending live seeds to the US, and if so, I hope you're able to at least find someone to successfully propagate those pods throughout the rest of the world.

Are you posting this on other forums? Maybe some folks here can help spread the message to other international forums and really help get those seeds out there.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 10, 2017)

I would look at the ph of the rock and soil where they grow and adjust the agar around that. I got two flasks a few years back but they had low germination levels. I have several plants from those flasks now and one has flowered at last. I hope to get this species in flask as CITES in my country deems my plants legal and will help me export my flasks if only I can make them. We selfed one. No luck though. another may be spiking.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 10, 2017)

Given how this plant has been decimated in the wild, flasking it is vitally important.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2017)

s1214215 said:


> I would look at the ph of the rock and soil where they grow and adjust the agar around that. I got two flasks a few years back but they had low germination levels. I have several plants from those flasks now and one has flowered at last. I hope to get this species in flask as CITES in my country deems my plants legal and will help me export my flasks if only I can make them. We selfed one. No luck though. another may be spiking.



Can you tell us the growing tips? temperature, mix, watering & fertilizing regimes and such?

I hope you eventually succeed!


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2017)

All I can hope for s1214567 87 is that these people here are supportive of this, so far everybody has gotten furious at the mention of it, good luck!!!! Save the species!!!


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 10, 2017)

Well it has had some problems lol. Some ar**hole in Australia reported to CITES saying I imported or smuggled my canhii and rungsuriyanum into Australia. CITES Australia contacted me to ask for proof of legal import. So I sent them several emails in which they had given me instructions on how to legally import those flasks. I also sent copies of my phytosanitary permits which stated Paphiopedilum canhii and Paphiopedilum rungsuriyanum tissue culture/flasks on them. CITES Australia emailed me back to say my plants from these flasks are legal in Australia. 

However some here in Australia and overseas. You know the type, vindictive, jealous, ego driven. They still like to gossip even though the truth is proven.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 10, 2017)

s1214215 said:


> Well it has had some problems lol. Some ar**hole in Australia reported to CITES saying I imported or smuggled my canhii and rungsuriyanum into Australia. CITES Australia contacted me to ask for proof of legal import. So I sent them several emails in which they had given me instructions on how to legally import those flasks. I also sent copies of my phytosanitary permits which stated Paphiopedilum canhii and Paphiopedilum rungsuriyanum tissue culture/flasks on them. CITES Australia emailed me back to say my plants from these flasks are legal in Australia.
> 
> However some here in Australia and overseas. You know the type, vindictive, jealous, ego driven. They still like to gossip even though the truth is proven.



Thank you for remind and information, I also worry that many governments will see in different views and not from conservation point and respect that


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 10, 2017)

I'll try to arrange time to send as more as I could to you because I'm traveling to makes photos of 5 different Paph blooming. One of them I nerver did before, juat to complete my photos collection of all Vietnamese's Paph species


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2017)

I beleive there is people not far away that would burn those, if they could, people on this site, because they could have been from wild plants


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

Do contact Troy Meyers. I suspect he will know whether seeds are on the CItES list.


----------



## Paul (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Mr Canh
I would be very pleased to sow some seeds of canhii for European hobbysts but how about the plants in the future? will they be legal even from seed grown plants?
Thank you.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 11, 2017)

Paul said:


> Hi Mr Canh
> I would be very pleased to sow some seeds of canhii for European hobbysts but how about the plants in the future? will they be legal even from seed grown plants?
> Thank you.



I see, it just work for some country only.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2017)

I tried to PM you back...


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 11, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I tried to PM you back...



I'll delete more,


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Cann I messaged you. Please let me know if that will work for you. Thanks and much appreciated for sharing amongst the forum members.


----------



## troy (Mar 13, 2017)

S1245675 that is very true, beleive me, on this site, I'm not joking if some of these people could get a hold of those pods would burn them.. maybe some of these people just flat out hates these paphs or are police agents, not sure....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone can look on this site. Their morals and agendas are their own.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 14, 2017)

Dont feed the Troll Eric ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calypso (Mar 14, 2017)

I am interested too!


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 15, 2017)

I just collected hundreds of wild fruit but very confusing that I should send it of or not...,


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2017)

If I was you canhii, I would do everything I could to save the species, do what you feel is right!! That should be ok by the universe


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 15, 2017)

No problem Mr Canh. I understand the hesitation. If you change your mind you may message me privately or email me anytime. You can select the option to email me through the forum. 

My intention is to send them to 3 different labs and pay for the fees to have them flasked. It is something that should be done. We all know that you collect only the fruit and want to maintain the species and the natural habitat. The flasking would ensure both to the best of our abilities as collectors of rare species. Thank you for your efforts regardless of your decision. We all here very much appreciate your posts and information.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes, spread the Love.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have legal plants, so I will work on flasking it anyway. one plant is now in spike and hopefully soon others. I t is important to flask it to save the species given it is nearly extinct in the wild. Plant smugglers wont stop. keeping it rare in cultivation only helps them by creating a black market.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 25, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Can you tell us the growing tips? temperature, mix, watering & fertilizing regimes and such?
> 
> I hope you eventually succeed!



I have found culturally this plant will grow well in equal parts small bark, styrofoam, and large perlite. I put a bed of live moss on top of the mix. As the mix is very light and airy, I water every day or two as they like moisture, just not wet. 

Temperature: Summer, maximum of 30c and a drop to 20c at night is ideal. Winter: days of 18-20c and nights around 10c. They can go as low as 5c quite happily.

They like very high humidity, and good air movement.

As for flasking, my knowledge on this is minimal as I didnt make the flasks I got. I was told germination rates were low, and this was reflected in the amount of plants in the flasks that I got. I suspect that we have to look at the Ph of the humous over the limestone they grow in and experiment with Ph of the agar.


----------



## Hien (Mar 27, 2017)

cxcanh said:


> I just collected hundreds of wild fruit but very confusing that I should send it of or not...,


 Just my opinion ,
1) if you have a facility in Vietnam which could do flasking in Vietnam then by all means do it there.
If you don't have the facility to germinate them, what you could do is:
2) get some soil/moss near the plants in the wild as the substrate to germinate them (there will likely be some fungus in this soil that symbiotic and compatible with paph canhii and will grow into the seeds thus provide them nutrition source , this is how peoples do it in the past before artificial flasking comes onto the scene (but this approach will not yield any more plants than nature, which is only a few plants out of thousands of seeds) 
3) send the seed pods to as many peoples as you can around the world, thus ensure the survival of diversity of the gene pool , once this species become common in cultivation , the profit temptation from harvest the wild plants should abate (although inside the country, peoples still collect wild plants that offered by minority highlanders, since it is not illegal , and gods know how many of those wild plants would survive more than a year with peoples who just buy them for the flowers to decorate the room for one season ) that is the reason to send the seeds around the world , perhaps those who do the flaskings can send some flasks back to you , you then grow the seedlings and pass them on to other orchid growers in Vietnam to ensure the orchids with your name sake are everywhere.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 27, 2017)

Hien said:


> Just my opinion ,
> 1) if you have a facility in Vietnam which could do flasking in Vietnam then by all means do it there.
> If you don't have the facility to germinate them, what you could do is:
> 2) get some soil/moss near the plants in the wild as the substrate to germinate them (there will likely be some fungus in this soil that symbiotic and compatible with paph canhii and will grow into the seeds thus provide them nutrition source , this is how peoples do it in the past before artificial flasking comes onto the scene (but this approach will not yield any more plants than nature, which is only a few plants out of thousands of seeds)
> 3) send the seed pods to as many peoples as you can around the world, thus ensure the survival of diversity of the gene pool , once this species become common in cultivation , the profit temptation from harvest the wild plants should abate (although inside the country, peoples still collect wild plants that offered by minority highlanders, since it is not illegal , and gods know how many of those wild plants would survive more than a year with peoples who just buy them for the flowers to decorate the room for one season ) that is the reason to send the seeds around the world , perhaps those who do the flaskings can send some flasks back to you , you then grow the seedlings and pass them on to other orchid growers in Vietnam to ensure the orchids with your name sake are everywhere.




Thank you very much for your opinion. I'm doing all of your points and the first and second I have been trying for some years already.


----------

